# Simplon + Juchem in Alfter gestohlen



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2008)

Die Räder wurden aus unserem abgeschlossenen Schuppen gestohlen. 

Genaue Daten und Bilder der beiden Räder folgen noch.


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2008)

Nach dem das Rad vom Thomas gestohlen wurde ?   noch mal eingebrochen ? 

Das tut mir schrecklich Leid , hoffe ihr findet den Schuldigen ...... und hau dann feste drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (19. Januar 2008)

Wie????  Jetzt sind noch mehr Räder weg? Aus eurem Wintergarten? Und dein Giant haben die stehen lassen? Mensch Uwe, da kann man ja explodieren.   Das nimmt ja schon Formen von organisiertem Verbrechen an... Mein Beileid gilt jedenfalls Thomas und Dir!  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2008)

Ein Bild vom Simplon:








Tja, von meinem Juchem hab ich keine aktuellen Bilder gefunden.
Hier ein Älteres. Den hässlichen Typen drauf müsst ihr euch wegdenken.






Die folgenden Unterschiede vom geklauten Bike zum Rad auf dem Bild:

Federgabel Rock Shox Psylo
Hinterer Dämpfer: DT Swiss
Bremse: Magura Louise FR


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2008)

Mensch Uwe,
dass du die Louise nicht magst war ja bekannt, aber ich finde das entschieden zu viel Aufwand, um sie loszuwerden! Ich hätt sie dir auch einfach so abgenommen...

Ne echt, volle Kagge das... da wird mir ganz anders beim Gedanken an das Gerödel, was ich hier hab. Zum Glück alles im Haus, aber trotzdem...

seid ihr versichert?


----------



## Blut Svente (19. Januar 2008)

in was für einer asi gegend wohnt ihr da?  mann ist das bitter jungs...


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Wir werden die AUGEN aufhalten. Sch.. so was.

Vieleicht in 3-4-5 Wochen mal auf Einzelteile bei Ebay achten.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Januar 2008)

Man könnte zu der Ansicht kommen, daß die Diebe wußten wo sie die Räder finden (könnten)?! Immerhin ist Euer Wintergarten von der Straße nicht einsehbar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Alles Spekulation ...
Tut mir leid für Euch zwei! 

Werde bei uns auch mal die Augen offen halten. Dummerweise lassen sich Anbauteile von der Stange schwer identifizieren oder als Diebesgut nachweisen. Bei den Rahmen siehts sicher schon anders aus, aber wer währe schon so blöd damit hier rumzufahren?!

_Vielleicht ist es mal allgemein nicht uninteressant, mehr über spezielle Versicherungen zu erfahren. Wenn jemand hier damit schon Erfahrung hat, vielleicht könnte er mal paar Vor-/Nachteile posten und Dinge, die evtl. unbedingt zu berücksichtigen sind vor Abschluß einer solchen.
_


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> seid ihr versichert?



naja....das Übliche halt: Hausrat...mal schauen was man da zurückbekommt. Viel dürfte das nicht sein.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Vieleicht in 3-4-5 Wochen mal auf Einzelteile bei Ebay achten.



Das werden wir auf jeden Fall machen. Gerade bei dem Juchem gibt es noch die Möglichkeit es irgendwo zu entdecken.....die Teile gibt es ja nicht so häufig.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Und dein Giant haben die stehen lassen?



Das hat ja auch eine eingebaute Diebstahlsicherung: Das ist so schwer, das man es einfach nicht weg bekommt


----------



## Giom (20. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Den hässlichen Typen drauf müsst ihr euch wegdenken.



stimmt, voll hässlich der Typ. Da muss ich bis zum sommer noch dran arbeiten, dass du nur noch hinter mir bzw. nicht mehr im blickfeld fährst Das hat bei unserer letzten Rennradtour noch nicht geklappt, aber bis juni ist es noch ein bißchen Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Kleinkriminelle scheint ein echter Fuchs zu sein. 
Bin mir sicher, das mein Juchem platt war (hatte schon seid geraumer Zeit einen Schleicher)
Hat dieser Penner dann auch direkt mal die Standpumpe mitgehen lassen. 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er vorher noch seelenruhig das Rad aufgepumpt hat.


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2008)

> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er vorher noch seelenruhig das Rad aufgepumpt hat.



Kaum zu glauben. Das solch dreiste Einbrüche bei großen Events ala BIKE-Festivals stattfinden, ist ja nix neues. Aber bei euch im Hinterhof? Ich stimme zu, der oder diejenige muss gewusst haben, wo es was zu holen gibt. Das war kein Zufallstreffer.



> dass du die Louise nicht magst war ja bekannt, aber ich finde das entschieden zu viel Aufwand, um sie loszuwerden!



Soweit ich weis, haben die beiden sich doch wieder vertragen... Tut mir echt leid um die schönen Räder, das Geld und den ganzen Aufwand, der jetzt auf euch zukommt. Aber sieh es mal positiv, so schwer das jetzt auch fällt: Du kannst dir ein neues Rad kaufen, bei dem erstmal alles funktionieren (sollte).


----------



## redrace (20. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ein neues Rad kaufen, bei dem erstmal alles funktionieren (sollte).



*Bei Uwe! Das geht nicht! Das geht nicht!!!!*

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht........... usw.

Schade um die Räder !!!


----------



## Giom (20. Januar 2008)

redrace schrieb:


> *Bei Uwe! Das geht nicht! Das geht nicht!!!!*



Doch, das geht. Da muss ich ihn schon verteidigen: letztes Jahr 2 ganzen Tagen unterwegs in der Pfalz... pannenfrei! Es war ihm selber schwierig daran zu glauben, so dass er mehrmals sein Giant untersucht hat, aber jedesmal, NIX, pannenfrei!


----------



## redrace (20. Januar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Doch, das geht. Da muss ich ihn schon verteidigen: letztes Jahr 2 ganzen Tagen unterwegs in der Pfalz... pannenfrei! Es war ihm selber schwierig daran zu glauben, so dass er mehrmals sein Giant untersucht hat, aber jedesmal, NIX, pannenfrei!



Videos, unbestochene Zeugen, eidestattliche Erklärungen sonst glaub ich gar nichts!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben. Das solch dreiste Einbrüche bei großen Events ala BIKE-Festivals stattfinden, ist ja nix neues. Aber bei euch im Hinterhof? Ich stimme zu, der oder diejenige muss gewusst haben, wo es was zu holen gibt. Das war kein Zufallstreffer.
> 
> .........



Ich war es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. Januar 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht!




Ja was muß ich denn da sehen   der * Boris * ist zurück  

und wann biste wieder mal auf dem Sattel ?  

Schön Dich zu lesen 

Grüße und so


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2008)

> Ich war es nicht!



Hmm, da du sicherlich bald dein Comeback gibst und ja aktuell keine Räder mehr hast, warst du eigentlich mein Hauptverdächtiger!  

Halten wir mal fest:

- du hast ein Motiv
- du bist Ortskundig
- du warst wahrscheinlich in der Gegen
...und du hast vermutlich kein Alibi

Ich würde sagen: Ergreift den Frosch!!!


----------



## supasini (20. Januar 2008)

"der Frosch mit der Maske"

- nee. der Boris war's nich. Aber das ist DER LICHTBLICK in diesem Fred, das er wieder auftaucht. Schön, dass du inkognito immer noch hier mitliest, Boris!
Und als sportliche Betätigung kann ich dir nur das Fahrtechniktraining vom RSV Euskirchen empfehlen: da tendiert die Sattelzeit gegen Null! Echte Sattelzeit "0" gibt's bei den zeitgleich trainierenden Trialern vom Team 7Trial...


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir, ein herzliches Beileid. Wenn's wenigstens zwei Cannondales gewesen wären...


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dieser Kleinkriminelle scheint ein echter Fuchs zu sein.
> Bin mir sicher, das mein Juchem platt war (hatte schon seid geraumer Zeit einen Schleicher)
> Hat dieser Penner dann auch direkt mal die Standpumpe mitgehen lassen.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er vorher noch seelenruhig das Rad aufgepumpt hat.


Das kann ich bestätigen es war am 31.12. platt!



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> _Vielleicht ist es mal allgemein nicht uninteressant, mehr über spezielle Versicherungen zu erfahren. Wenn jemand hier damit schon Erfahrung hat, vielleicht könnte er mal paar Vor-/Nachteile posten und Dinge, die evtl. unbedingt zu berücksichtigen sind vor Abschluß einer solchen.
> _





Handlampe schrieb:


> naja....das Übliche halt: Hausrat...mal schauen was man da zurückbekommt. Viel dürfte das nicht sein.



Also bei meiner Hausratversicherung sind Fahrraddiebstahlschäden ohne Entschädigungsgrenze im Rahmen der Versicherungssumme versichert!
 Versichtert ist der Hausrat zum Neuwert!

Hoffentlich ist das bei Euch beiden auch so.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (21. Januar 2008)

@Uwe:  ... mein Beileid !!
           ... die Welt ist schlecht !! 
           ... Wir werden in Brühl die Augen aufhalten !!
@Klaus: Welche Versicherung bietet denn soetwas an ?? In meiner HR-Vers. sind überhaupt keine Fahrräder mitversichert !!!

Gruß  Gerd


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> @Uwe:  ... mein Beileid !!
> ... die Welt ist schlecht !!
> ... Wir werden in Brühl die Augen aufhalten !!
> @Klaus: Welche Versicherung bietet denn soetwas an ?? In meiner HR-Vers. sind überhaupt keine Fahrräder mitversichert !!!
> ...



Hausratversicherung (VHB97) Allianz Optimal. 

Gruss Klaus


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (21. Januar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hausratversicherung (VHB97) Allianz Optimal.
> 
> Gruss Klaus



Dank für die Info  

Gerd


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, da du sicherlich bald dein Comeback gibst und ja aktuell keine Räder mehr hast, warst du eigentlich mein Hauptverdächtiger!
> 
> Halten wir mal fest:
> 
> ...




Motiv - ja habe ich
Ortskundig - ja
In der Gegend - bin ich auch gewesen
Alibi - kein Problem 

Aber - wer klaut schon die Räder von Herrn Handlampe?!!


----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2008)

Die meisten neueren Hausratsversicherungen sollten so was abdecken. Ich bin bei der Gothaer und da ist das auch so. 

Wo sich die Geister scheiden, ist ob die Versicherungen nur noch den Zeitwert oder den Neuwert bezahlen. Recht viele lassen sich dann nur noch auf einen Zeitwert ein und das ist nach 3 Jahren quasi nicht mehr viel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Wenn's wenigstens zwei Cannondales gewesen wären...



Wat is? Pass ma auf, Kollege!   

Seid froh, daß die nicht mitm Transporter vorgefahren sind und alle Räder eingepackt haben. Wieviele waren das eigentlich bis dahin? 6 bis 8 Stück doch sicher. Also ab sofort nur noch den Hund als Wache ins Haus und alles verrammeln. Vattern muß mind. 2x täglich Kontrollgang machen. Statt offene Hofeinfahrt: geschlossenes Tor hinbauen. Webcam überwacht die sensiblen Räume. Sowas ist garnicht mal sooo teuer zu realisieren. Oder Alarmanlage, dann wären eure Eltern sicher aufmerksam geworden, außer die Diebe passen deren Einkaufstour ab.
Es sieht zwar ländlich aus bei euch, aber die Großstädte K und BN mit ihrer Beschaffungskriminalität sind nicht weit. Trotzdem muß da jemand eine Auge auf euer Anwesen gerichtet haben, dem dann aufgefallen ist, daß da ständig andere Bikes aus der Einfahrt rollen. Also von 1 oder 2x vorbeigehen kommt man nicht auf die Idee, daß da der Schuppen vollstehen könnte.
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn man von Diebesseite zB. hier im Forum nach lohnenden Objekten Ausschau hält und versucht, an die Adressen der Standorte zu gelangen. 
Hier gibts ja genug Threads mit "Schwanzvergleichs"-Galerien, wo die Leute hier ihre Schätze vorführen. Wer da wirklich Interesse am Diebstahl hat, kann da sicher irgendwie, und sei es per Fake-Account, an die Daten rankommen. 
Wenn ich hier Userprofile sehe, wo stolz ein halbes Dutzend Leichtbau-Titanboliden angepriesen wird, würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen, ob das so sinnvoll ist.

Wenn das organisiert war, dann steht die Chance auf Wiederbeschaffung ziemlich schlecht. Die Dinger wandern sicher in einem Sprinter zwischen Autoteilen Richtung Osten, und da juckt eine rausgeschliffene Rahmennummer keinen mehr. Die verwertbaren Teile gehen sicher bei ebay raus, die dürfte man dann ja quasi selber gravieren, um eine Markierung zu haben.

Nuja, mein Mitgefühl habt ihr jedenfalls. Mein Gott, ich fass es nicht, nie wieder gegenseitiges Ablästern über die Farbe unserer Bikes....


----------



## juchhu (21. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wat is? Pass ma auf, Kollege!
> 
> Seid froh, daß die nicht mitm Transporter vorgefahren sind und alle Räder eingepackt haben. Wieviele waren das eigentlich bis dahin? 6 bis 8 Stück doch sicher. Also ab sofort nur noch den Hund als Wache ins Haus und alles verrammeln. Vattern muß mind. 2x täglich Kontrollgang machen. Statt offene Hofeinfahrt: geschlossenes Tor hinbauen. Webcam überwacht die sensiblen Räume. Sowas ist garnicht mal sooo teuer zu realisieren. Oder Alarmanlage, dann wären eure Eltern sicher aufmerksam geworden, außer die Diebe passen deren Einkaufstour ab.
> Es sieht zwar ländlich aus bei euch, aber die Großstädte K und BN mit ihrer Beschaffungskriminalität sind nicht weit. Trotzdem muß da jemand eine Auge auf euer Anwesen gerichtet haben, dem dann aufgefallen ist, daß da ständig andere Bikes aus der Einfahrt rollen. Also von 1 oder 2x vorbeigehen kommt man nicht auf die Idee, daß da der Schuppen vollstehen könnte.
> ...



Messerscharf auf den Punkt gebracht.

So ein großer Hund im Haus hat was für sich.


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wat is? Pass ma auf, Kollege!
> 
> 
> Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn man von Diebesseite zB. hier im Forum nach lohnenden Objekten Ausschau hält und versucht, an die Adressen der Standorte zu gelangen.
> ...



Also wenn ich nicht will das die bei mir einsteigen, ändere ich mal mein Geoprofil (Mitgliederkarte)! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> in was für einer asi gegend wohnt ihr da?  mann ist das bitter jungs...



Zieht doch einfach nach Siegburg, an den Heimatort von Herrn Svente. Gerüchteweise ist dort das Verbrechen abgeschafft worden und die Polizei arbeitslos.


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Zieht doch einfach nach Siegburg, an den Heimatort von Herrn Svente. Gerüchteweise ist dort das Verbrechen abgeschafft worden und die Polizei arbeitslos.



Ich bin gerade schon umgezogen. Ich lass die mal im Ghetto suchen! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (21. Januar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Zieht doch einfach nach Siegburg, an den Heimatort von Herrn Svente. Gerüchteweise ist dort das Verbrechen abgeschafft worden und die Polizei arbeitslos.


 
Also Siegburg ist auch nicht gerade ruhig (wohne auch da) und Richtung Hennef wird es (leider) noch schlimmer. Was sich da mittlerweile für Abgründe auftun, speziell in der Bahnhofsgegend, ist schon erschreckend.

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
Uwe und Thomas, ich wünsche Euch das ihr die Bikes heile wiederbekommt.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nicht will das die bei mir einsteigen, ändere ich mal mein Geoprofil (Mitgliederkarte)!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Tja, man sieht dort viele Häuser - aber ob ich auch in dem markierten Haus wohne...?


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, man sieht dort viele Häuser - aber ob ich auch in dem markierten Haus wohne...?



Dein Rad erkennt doch jeder! Und irgendwie musst du doch auf die Trails! Da wirst du schon mal aus einem Haus rauskommen!  
Okay meine auch! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## 2dangerbiker (22. Januar 2008)

Also bei uns in der Straße im Drachenfelser Ländchen ist schon länger nicht mehr eingebrochen worden , dafür ist letztes Jahr jemand abgestochen worden. Ob das viel besser ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (27. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Hausratversicherung "Einbruchdiebstahl Fahrräder"

Wenn bei einem Einbruchdiebstahl, ein Fahrrad aus einem versicherten Objekt gestohlen wird, zählt dieses Fahrrad grundsätzlich als normaler Hausrat und ist dadurch mitversichert - hier braucht man nicht den zusätzlichen Einschluß der Fahrradklausel.

Zeitwertersatz gab es nur bis zum Bedingungswerk VHB 74 - diese Bedingungen dürfte aber keiner mehr haben.

Bei allen nachfolgenden Versicherungsbedingungen in der Hausratversicherung, also VHB 84 und jünger gibt es den Neuwert/Wiederbeschaffungswert. Also keine Angst vor Abzügen bei der Regulierung eines Schadens.

greetings
Christoph


----------

